# what kind of plants?



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

what kind of plants would yall suggest for a 15 gallon stocked tank? i dont want really expensive plants, but i do want alot of plants....also, where can i get the plants?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Need some info from you first........
Lighting and type?
Water PH?
substrate?
Fish?
This will give us a foundation to suggest plants suitable for your tank.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Simpte @ Wed Feb 09 said:


> Need some info from you first........
> Lighting and type?
> Water PH?
> substrate?
> ...



Lighting and type: 15 watt flourescant (i think thats low....i want to get another light soon)
Water PH: I dont know ph
substrate: gravel
Fish: 1 gourami, 1 platy, 1 black molly, 2 guppies, 1 blueberry tetra, 3 bala sharks, 1 plecostamus, 2 albino cories 
I have 3 small grass like plants in there now (I will give you the name once i learn it 2 of them have leaves that are light green with a white stripe on one side and stiffer , the other has leaves that are dark green and less stiff)


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

With the amount of lighting you have, Anubias bar, Aponogeton, Egeria Densa (hornwort), watersprite, Wisteria, and crypts will grow. You will need more lighting for a greater variety of plants. I don't think you grass will grow for long with that little lighting. The pleco needs to be removed. The tank is to small for him. Same for the bala sharks. These fish grow from 1 foot to 2 feet long. With those removed, your stocking levels are still high but not out of control.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Add java moss and ferns to Simpte's list.

Get the balas out.

Plecos will uproot plants in their search for food. Depending on the type they can b anywhere fro a few inches to huge (1-2 ft) when they grow up.

Tetras should be kept in schools.

Corys do best with a minimum 3-4 fish.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

plecos wil also ruin your broad leafed plants, because of their rasping lips in search of algae.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

ok....thank yall!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Glad we could help. Remeber one thing. Easy to care for plants are slow growers so don't expect a lush tank overnight.


----------

